# Life of Brian being re-released to theaters to take advantage/spoof Passion



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Saw this on slashdot and I thought I'd pass it on.

Life of Brian will be re-released to theaters in the US.

"Adverts will challenge Mel Gibson's blockbuster with the lines "Mel or Monty?", "The Passion or the Python?" "

I love it!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/3563405.stm


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

invaliduser88 said:


> Saw this on slashdot and I thought I'd pass it on.
> 
> Life of Brian will be re-released to theaters in the US.
> 
> ...


Python is the more believable version.


----------

